# The Frenzy Thread!!!



## fatlane (Nov 12, 2005)

Come on AnnMarie... I know you're out there tonight. I CHALLENGE YOU TO A FRENZY!


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 12, 2005)

Ahhhh!! What if I lose track of the this or that?? 

LOL


----------



## fatlane (Nov 12, 2005)

No matter! We FRENZY!

Need to get you past 400 posts, anyway. How can any self-respecting moderator named AnnMarie have less than 400 posts? In the best of all worlds, such a situation would not be tolerated. Not one bit.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 12, 2005)

BTW, didja see the new pic on the Buffie & Fatlane Show?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 12, 2005)

Hey, I'm holding my own... you know, who knew there'd be someone like YOU ahead of me. LOL


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 12, 2005)

Going to check now


----------



## fatlane (Nov 12, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Hey, I'm holding my own... you know, who knew there'd be someone like YOU ahead of me. LOL



Hey, I'm just trying to help and spread the love. It's all about the LOVE, you know... (Barry White music comes out of nowhere...)


----------



## Obesus (Nov 12, 2005)

...or more like a crested bandersnoot? If so, I am ready to frammus or frenzy anytime you are ready there! ROFL :eat1: 
PS, is there any food involved? You know my favorite saying: "If food is involved, I WILL be there!" :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 12, 2005)

Sure, anyone is welcome to frenzy, Obesus, and if you bring snacks, all the better!!


----------



## fatlane (Nov 12, 2005)

So.... you seek the _frenzy_, do you?

THEN FRENZY YOUR BEST, FOOL MORTAL!!! (Evil booming laughter punctuated with near-miss lightning strikes)

Er, uh, buffet to your left. I mean your right. My left, your right.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 12, 2005)

This is a great place to frenzy away without hijacking threads! YAY!


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 12, 2005)

Yeah, it's sort of like drag racing through a city or out on a landing strip. 

This way the only people who can get hurt are the willing participants.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 12, 2005)

Frenzies should only happen between consenting adults. Should the community object, make a beeline for Vermont where I think stuff like this is lega.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 12, 2005)

Hey, if they don't want to look at a frenzy, then they should heed the warning on the door. 

It says frenzy right on it, and there should be no question about what's going on inside. Leave us to our business.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 12, 2005)

Awwww yeeeeaaahhhh... frenzy all night, or for at least the next 5 minutes...


----------



## Obesus (Nov 12, 2005)

"What you got there, fellows?" "Snacks...we're here for the *long-haul*!"
Quoted from Darkest of the Hillside Thickets' album "Cthulhu Strikes Back"
"We'll bring bazookas.....and a rocket belt!!!"
There's a proper frenzy, after all! ROFL:shocked:


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 12, 2005)

I've got 21 to go, not sure I'll make it in 5 mins. LOL


----------



## Obesus (Nov 12, 2005)

I am frightfully confused!  



fatlane said:


> So.... you seek the _frenzy_, do you?
> 
> THEN FRENZY YOUR BEST, FOOL MORTAL!!! (Evil booming laughter punctuated with near-miss lightning strikes)
> 
> Er, uh, buffet to your left. I mean your right. My left, your right.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 12, 2005)

Wow. Small damn world. I thought I was the only other person who'd heard of Darkest of the Hillside Thickets.

So very wow.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 12, 2005)

Obesus said:


> I am frightfully confused!



Well, if you don't get any food, just chew up the scenery like William Shatner.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 12, 2005)

Ornette Coleman riffing on a wild double-bass beat with triple paradiddles on the drums! :doh:


----------



## fatlane (Nov 12, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> I've got 21 to go, not sure I'll make it in 5 mins. LOL




You can do it!

_"Come on, Dover! Move yer bleedin' arse!" -- Eliza Dolittle_


----------



## fatlane (Nov 12, 2005)

Obesus said:


> Ornette Coleman riffing on a wild double-bass beat with triple paradiddles on the drums! :doh:




... in 5/4 time with a Cuban rhythm combo in the background...


----------



## Obesus (Nov 12, 2005)

How could I have possibly missed that one..Shoggoth.net has a Torin interview up now too! Kewl! :bow: 




fatlane said:


> Wow. Small damn world. I thought I was the only other person who'd heard of Darkest of the Hillside Thickets.
> 
> So very wow.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 12, 2005)

fatlane said:


> You can do it!
> 
> _"Come on, Dover! Move yer bleedin' arse!" -- Eliza Dolittle_



Are you saying that with the silly little accent?? If so, I can do it!


----------



## Obesus (Nov 12, 2005)

Isn't he that wild and crazy guitarist who plays for Leonard Nimoy?:shocked: 




fatlane said:


> Well, if you don't get any food, just chew up the scenery like William Shatner.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 12, 2005)

Obesus said:


> Isn't he that wild and crazy guitarist who plays for Leonard Nimoy?:shocked:



Yeah, but he's gone solo lately, and is just doing the frontman thing.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 12, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Are you saying that with the silly little accent?? If so, I can do it!



Yes. I am. 

Just you wait, 'Enry 'Iggins, just you wait!


----------



## Obesus (Nov 12, 2005)

I am sensing you must have a cute and personal William Shatner story somewhere! Don't we all? ROFL 



fatlane said:


> Yeah, but he's gone solo lately, and is just doing the frontman thing.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 12, 2005)

WHUMPH!

Well, I just hit the wall.

I must go to bed before I go to floor...

NIGHT, ALL! FRENZY ON WITHOUT ME!


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 12, 2005)

Damn you!! I can't reach the mark without you. 


Oh well, another day to break the number.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 12, 2005)

....fingers burning too many calories...gasp....must eat snacks! :eat1: :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 12, 2005)

Obesus said:


> ....fingers burning too many calories...gasp....must eat snacks! :eat1: :eat1: :eat1:




LOL, I wish this was the most exercise I did with my hands, but I work all the live long day on a computer, so this is nothing in the grand scheme.  

I already had my snacks, I'm sort of full.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 12, 2005)

That was just a delightfully fun frenzy...you are a good sport to put up with our obscure shenannigans and such! Bless youse and a good eve to ya'! :kiss2: 


AnnMarie said:


> LOL, I wish this was the most exercise I did with my hands, but I work all the live long day on a computer, so this is nothing in the grand scheme.
> 
> I already had my snacks, I'm sort of full.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 12, 2005)

Obesus said:


> That was just a delightfully fun frenzy...you are a good sport to put up with our obscure shenannigans and such! Bless youse and a good eve to ya'! :kiss2:




Oh you'd be amazed at the things I can put up with, this is nothing!  

Have a great night, and good snacks.


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 12, 2005)

But the question remains, to whit do we owe this pleasure?


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 12, 2005)

you didn't invite whirling dervishes? what kind of frenzy is it? a half assed one I say.


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 12, 2005)

Well you could always use the modern vanacular: "spammer lols".


----------



## Emma (Nov 12, 2005)

fatlane. High post count does not = big penis size.


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 12, 2005)

I think she has cracked onto your game!


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 12, 2005)

Void where prohibited, see official rules for details, parental guidance is suggested, please excuse my dear aunt sally, my very educated mother just served us nine pizzas, always look before you leap, It began Once upon a time in a land far, far away, rights reserved, closed captioned for the hearing impaired, have it your way right away, I'm lovin' it, have you driven a Ford lately, gimme a break gimme a break, break me off a piece of that Kit-Kat bar.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 12, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> fatlane. High post count does not = big penis size.



Hate the game, not the player.


----------



## Tina (Nov 12, 2005)

Oh, okay, this is a neff thread.

*neff*


----------



## fatlane (Nov 12, 2005)

Neff? What's a neff? Randomness, or kitchen outfitter?


----------



## Tina (Nov 12, 2005)

Neffing is when you post silly/nonsense things, or just post, in order to increase your posting numbers/seniority.

Edited to add, not just silly things, but just also conversational things. And anyway, it's fun.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 12, 2005)

'Neff said.

I remember seeing a Dr. Neff just briefly when I was a kid.


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 12, 2005)

" post silly/nonsense things, or just post, in order to increase your posting numbers/seniority." Almost to a letter a definition of a spammer/spamming thread. :rolleyessarcastically:


----------



## Obesus (Nov 12, 2005)

Man, it's like a crazy wild beatnik jazz-a-bop thing with many-splendoured jewels and bangles hangin' and danglin'....sorta' Frisco type thang, daddy-o! 
Gotta' speak the lingo, man, it's like solid, george, man, dark green! Straigt outta' the fridge....hey, my very first girlfriend, in 1971 was a BEATNIK, who weighed 300 pounds and danced topless at Carol Doda's joint in North Beach. She had bazooms the size o' Texas! Whoa...the thread just went back on topic! Who knew?     




Australian Lord said:


> " post silly/nonsense things, or just post, in order to increase your posting numbers/seniority." Almost to a letter a definition of a spammer/spamming thread. :rolleyessarcastically:


----------



## Obesus (Nov 12, 2005)

But cozier than helium...the neff thread shall live! Free Jazz, man! :shocked:


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 12, 2005)

No way Nu Jazz is way better.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 12, 2005)

Uhhhhhhhhhhhh........eerrrrrrr........duuuuuuuuuuuuh....Nu Jazz??? 
No coumputo prende! You mean, like.....uh Lawrence Welk? I dig Jo Ann Castle a lot!!!! Honky Tonk piano just rules, man! She is bodacious and big too! Hey...back on topic AGAIN...it's a trend!:bow: 



Australian Lord said:


> No way Nu Jazz is way better.


----------



## Zoom (Nov 12, 2005)

You want some *Frenzy?* 

View attachment frenzy.PNG


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 12, 2005)

"Yes, yes, yes, I do see that there is a real dilemma here. In that, while it has been government policy to regard policy as a responsibility of Ministers and administration as a responsibility of Officials, the questions of administrative policy can cause confusion between the policy of administration and the administration of policy, especially when responsibility for the administration of the policy of administration conflicts, or overlaps with, responsibility for the policy of the administration of policy." - Sir Humphrey.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 12, 2005)

That made perfect sense to me! I must have been working for beauracracy waaaay too long...I'm dropping out to go back to school and take Boolean Algebra or some such "pure" and scientific philosophical study! It is my last hope! LOL:doh: :shocked: 




Australian Lord said:


> "Yes, yes, yes, I do see that there is a real dilemma here. In that, while it has been government policy to regard policy as a responsibility of Ministers and administration as a responsibility of Officials, the questions of administrative policy can cause confusion between the policy of administration and the administration of policy, especially when responsibility for the administration of the policy of administration conflicts, or overlaps with, responsibility for the policy of the administration of policy." - Sir Humphrey.


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 13, 2005)

At least it made sense, which is great. Algebra eh? Ergh! Awfull stuff, study philosephy, history and the classics instead. :nods:


----------



## saucywench (Nov 13, 2005)

Obesus said:


> Was that to _Anne-Marie's_ right or left...


 
_*_points and whispers in dulcet tones_*_ It's AnnMarie. See? Right over there...

Hey, no snarky comments. This is my _job_. Just ask her.

And, sadly, one that is an avocation rather than a vocation.

_*_ponders aloud to herself why she doesn't receive a commission for this_*_


_This apolitical ad not paid for by the Committee for the Preservation of the Correct Spelling of AnnMarie's Name (_because I don't pay for nothin' I can get for free_.)_

I am saucywench and I approve this message whether you like it or not_. _


----------



## Obesus (Nov 13, 2005)

I lost my head...my spelling was out of whack, I'm just a total ditz...my apologies to AnnMarie....it will never happen again...:doh: :bow: 




saucywench said:


> _*_points and whispers in dulcet tones_*_ It's AnnMarie. See? Right over there...
> 
> Hey, no snarky comments. This is my _job_. Just ask her.
> 
> ...


----------



## fatlane (Nov 13, 2005)

"_We_ are the experts on wasting taxpayer's money!" - Sir Humphrey

Cheddar cheese on chives chips chillingly on my chippendale chair
Better back off the bouncing and bounding, or the backside will be bare

Do you know what I Idi Amin?


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 13, 2005)

"We are not at war with Egypt. We are in an armed conflict." - Anthony Eden


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey folks - this thread is "askeerin" me.:shocked: 

And now I gotta find out high post count does not equal penis size? You're killin me here.First Wayne informs me that the huge bulges in the pants of cowboys who ride bulls is 'cause they all wear cups for protection (_RUINING_ Bull Riding for me) and now this. :doh: 

*snort*


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Nov 14, 2005)

i would like to register my confusion at being up at quarter to seven am with no sleep.


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Nov 14, 2005)

also, i think everyone here should know that i pretty much kick ass, pretty much most of the time. it's true. if you don't believe me, ask the dishes. they can sing. they can dance. after all, miss, this is france. and a dinner here is never second best.


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 14, 2005)

An interesting proposal, however, should one begin to sink through wooden surfaces, then one is indeed in need of sleep.


----------



## saucywench (Nov 14, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Hey folks - this thread is "askeerin" me.:shocked:
> 
> And now I gotta find out high post count does not equal penis size? You're killin me here.First Wayne informs me that the huge bulges in the pants of cowboys who ride bulls is 'cause they all wear cups for protection (_RUINING_ Bull Riding for me) and now this. :doh:
> 
> *snort*


 
This is akin to being informed via the chatroom (thanks, Rusty!) that bikers on long rides insert tampons into their buttcracks (no, not _*that*_ far/deep!) to absorb the sweat.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 14, 2005)

saucywench said:


> This is akin to being informed via the chatroom (thanks, Rusty!) that bikers on long rides insert tampons into their buttcracks (no, not _*that*_ far/deep!) to absorb the sweat.




I coulda gone my whole life without knowing that. :doh:


----------



## fatlane (Nov 14, 2005)

Oh, how the frenzied are fallen~!


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 15, 2005)

saucywench said:


> _*_points and whispers in dulcet tones_*_ It's AnnMarie. See? Right over there...
> 
> Hey, no snarky comments. This is my _job_. Just ask her.
> 
> ...




It's her job, admittedly an avocation, but I'm glad to have her on my non-paid team. 

She's doing a great job at spread the word on how you can look at a name in one place, and then type it up the same way. She's amazing!


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 15, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Oh, how the frenzied are fallen~!




I can't get up.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 15, 2005)

Thrill is just gone, baby...the frenzy thrill is gone for good....or maybe it's just that episode of Major Depressive Disorder, Recurrent, Severe, kicking in again!
(Did you ever notice how being a Pysch major can really ruin your appreciation of Blues music! ROFL) :doh:   
We are expectantly awaiting the big 1,000 for Fatlane with bated breath..will it be tomorrow??????...someone buy that man a helluva lot of caffeinated coffee beverages! :shocked:


----------



## Obesus (Nov 15, 2005)

As only the ex-Boston Irish migrated to Frisco can...I am flogging myself repeatedly with big whippersnapper dealybob...hey...that feels pretty good....oooooh...back to pain! I *will *spell AnnMarie's name correctly, I *will*, I really really really *will*! Oh, the schadenfreude and weltschmertz that is in my heart tonight! I'm pleadin' temporary insanity by reason of Frenzy though, just to be on the safe side.
My apologies to AnnMarie! :bow: 




AnnMarie said:


> It's her job, admittedly an avocation, but I'm glad to have her on my non-paid team.
> 
> She's doing a great job at spread the word on how you can look at a name in one place, and then type it up the same way. She's amazing!


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 15, 2005)

*Fanboy alert* Duck for cover!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 15, 2005)

You mean I'm NEVER gonna be Stevie Nicks??????? EVER???????   

Oh what a Cruel world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 15, 2005)

Due to a recently episode of *Mythbusters*, Vodka really can kill the stench of food odor and bad breath.


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 15, 2005)

Well to be perfectly blunt, the comment was made in relation to the gerenalised statement rather than to the specific.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 15, 2005)

Current listening... "Dazed and Confused"... love that Zeppelin.

And it's only 840 posts as of this writing.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 17, 2005)

Gotta' go with Atomic Rooster "Devil's Answer"...that weird line "Three, five and seven carry the heaviest load..." just haunts me...I have seen them described as "ultra-creepy"...now THAT is what I wanna' be! "Ultra-creepy!" Oh the possibilities! :shocked: 



fatlane said:


> Current listening... "Dazed and Confused"... love that Zeppelin.
> 
> And it's only 840 posts as of this writing.


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 17, 2005)

That reminds me, I should post my AAR here. Thanks for the heads up old chum.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 19, 2005)

(Staggers back in from Maltese adventure)

Game on!


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 19, 2005)

_"Just as the results of inebriety are most painful to the habitually sober, and just as the greatest saints have often been the greatest sinners, so, when the first class brain does something stupid, the stupidity of that occasion is colossal."_ - Stanley Baldwin.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 19, 2005)

Hear that? I'm colossal! I'm stupendous!

They like me! They really like me!


----------



## Obesus (Nov 19, 2005)

.....awesomeness of the implied propinquity sounds absolutely and without doubt, entirely plantismal! Malta...you went to Malta and you did not tell me? Dude, I am on a downer now, almost a bummer!  



fatlane said:


> Hear that? I'm colossal! I'm stupendous!
> 
> They like me! They really like me!


----------



## fatlane (Nov 19, 2005)

Hey, I didn't know I was going to Malta until my kidnappers were hijacked by the pirates, who were in turn bamboozled by the turncoats in their midst. The situation became so confusing, we ran aground. Otherwise, I'd have been on the Riviera...

All told, those are some FANTASTIC statues on Malta. Remind me to build a time machine and to use it there...


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 19, 2005)

Japan and Hong Kong I want to visit. Korea draws a "meh" reaction.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 20, 2005)

I'd like to give Senegal a whirl, myself...


----------



## Obesus (Nov 20, 2005)

Maybe the Temple of the Bloated Woman in Shanghai.....ya never know! I could stand to get out of this berg, though...Frisco is just too much of too little solid, man, like substantial, eh? 



fatlane said:


> I'd like to give Senegal a whirl, myself...


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 20, 2005)

Unto Darkest Africa one must explore.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 21, 2005)

This was my frenzy thread, and I've hardly frenzied at all. 

I come back in, the sheets are dirty, there are empty beer cans everywhere and the toilet is stopped up. 

Sheesh.


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 21, 2005)

What about the music though, one needs music Electronica & Dance such as Manteca [Funky Lowlives Remix] by Dizzy Gillespie, Verve Remixed, Vol. 2.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 21, 2005)

At least the ol' Rev has learned to spell your name right and I think that all right-thinking people around the world should think rightly about that! Huzzah!
Did I ever mention you are cute!? :bow: I think the frenzy was too frenzied for such pleasantries last Sunday...those were wild and dangerous times!
PS...I will see about unplugging the WC...I have a plumber's aid with me as we speak!  



AnnMarie said:


> This was my frenzy thread, and I've hardly frenzied at all.
> 
> I come back in, the sheets are dirty, there are empty beer cans everywhere and the toilet is stopped up.
> 
> Sheesh.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 21, 2005)

I am thinking a sort of NuJazzelectronica Angelo Badalamenti remix of Charles LLoyd at the Purple Onion....trancin', man! Maybe Pharoah Sanders remixed by Praga Khan...I am just unsure at this point! Maybe I will put on the Latin Dance Drum and Bass Sounds of myself! Just don't know! ROFL:bow: 



Australian Lord said:


> What about the music though, one needs music Electronica & Dance such as Manteca [Funky Lowlives Remix] by Dizzy Gillespie, Verve Remixed, Vol. 2.


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 21, 2005)

"Remember that you are an Englishman, and have consequently won first prize in the lottery of life" - Cecil Rhodes. 

"For undemocratic reasons and for motives not of State, they arrive at their conclusions - largely inarticulate. Being void of self-expression they confide their views to none; but sometimes in a smoking room, one learns why things were done." - Rudyard Kipling


----------



## fatlane (Nov 21, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> This was my frenzy thread, and I've hardly frenzied at all.
> 
> I come back in, the sheets are dirty, there are empty beer cans everywhere and the toilet is stopped up.
> 
> Sheesh.



Don't worry. Once I get to 1000 posts, I'm sure I'll get a magic wand or something to fix all this. In the meantime, let's call a maid service and roll out the birthday cake. How many candles you want on it?


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 21, 2005)

Opera has a magic wand. Would that be a fair substitute?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 21, 2005)

Well, I'm actually hoping for a magical staff. More wood, more power.

And that was NOT a veiled "compensation" comment.


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 21, 2005)

Never mind that, get a few stiff drinks around.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 21, 2005)

After that, we can grab some racquets and whack some balls around.


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 21, 2005)

cricket my dear fellow, the sport of Kings and working lads alike.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 21, 2005)

After we're done whacking balls, we could host a series of competing dances... to see who had the biggest balls of all.

_O AC/DC! O mores!_


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 21, 2005)

No no no, a music mixing competions, melding house with techno.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 21, 2005)

I'd rather go with house-trance, but that's just me.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 22, 2005)

That wacky reggae bass with them messed-up hip-hop beats...like wild, daddy-o...the Rev does Drum-n-bass...would like to try 2-step, but that might involve some actual musical talent! LOL
Oh...this is the 100th post of the Frenzy thread...history is being made! 








fatlane said:


> I'd rather go with house-trance, but that's just me.


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 22, 2005)

History is but a mere record of "facts" warped and twisted by current necessity. Yep.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 22, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Don't worry. Once I get to 1000 posts, I'm sure I'll get a magic wand or something to fix all this. In the meantime, let's call a maid service and roll out the birthday cake. How many candles you want on it?




Weee, cake!! I haven't had a birthday cake in a few years.... but I did make myself some cupcakes. LOL 

I'd like the appropriate amount of candles, 36, so make sure you get a big ol' cake.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 22, 2005)

Now, if we put all 36 in the middle and lit the outer ring, we could get a good firestorm going.

I once did it with about $20 worth of candles and a big cake pan with sugar and salt in the base. Flames reached about four feet high...


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 23, 2005)

Its raining here at the moment. Thought everyone should know.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 23, 2005)

You should therefore keep all birthday cakes indoors.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 23, 2005)

fatlane said:


> You should therefore keep all birthday cakes indoors.




Someone left my cake out in the rain?

I don't think that I can take it.


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 23, 2005)

Write a strong letter to The Times complaining of this deplorable situation.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 23, 2005)

Dear Sir,
I must strongly protest the recent rains which have damaged untold numbers of birthday cakes. Clearly, Mr. Blair is remiss in his duties as PM. No wonder he's lost support of Labour: he can't even keep the non-candy sprinkles off the cakes. What next, Mr. Blair? Waterspouts in Harrod's? Typhoons blasting through every curry stand in the realm? Dear oh dear oh dear!

Yours, etc.

Fatlane


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 23, 2005)

That ought to start the motions of a government working party.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 23, 2005)

Someone left a cake stored in my brain. History has ended now and it's telescoping inward. We're moving backwards.


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 23, 2005)

So you die first, and slowly get younger? Ewwww.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 23, 2005)

Decrepit. I shall pen another missive to the editor of The Times.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 23, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Decrepit. I shall pen another missive to the editor of The Times.



Meanwhile, is someone going to make good on my ruined cake?

I'm waiting...


----------



## fatlane (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm all over that cake, AnnMarie.

I slipped when I walked past it, fell down, and now I'm all over it.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 23, 2005)

OH man, now it's wet and stuck all over you?

Wait... I'm getting an idea.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 23, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> OH man, now it's wet and stuck all over you?
> 
> Wait... I'm getting an idea.



Cannibalism is illegal in all 50 states, Puerto Rico, American Virgin Islands, American Samoa, Northern Mariana Islands, Wake Island, Baker Island, Johnson Island, Jarvis Island, Howland Island, Kingman Reef, Navassa Island, and Guam.

Just my luck to be living on Palmyra Island... :doh:


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 23, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Cannibalism is illegal in all 50 states, Puerto Rico, American Virgin Islands, American Samoa, Northern Mariana Islands, Wake Island, Baker Island, Johnson Island, Jarvis Island, Howland Island, Kingman Reef, Navassa Island, and Guam.
> 
> Just my luck to be living on Palmyra Island... :doh:



You're safe. I was thinking something a bit less gruesome.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 23, 2005)

Super. I hate being devoured, even if it is by gorgeous maidens. I guess I'm just not into the "vore" thing.

OK, so what's the solution, AnnMarie? Hit me with your best shot.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 23, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Super. I hate being devoured, even if it is by gorgeous maidens. I guess I'm just not into the "vore" thing.
> 
> OK, so what's the solution, AnnMarie? Hit me with your best shot.



:eat2:  :eat2:


----------



## fatlane (Nov 23, 2005)

Here's where I stand stock still...


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 24, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Here's where I stand stock still...



LOL... that's as close as I've "seen" you to speechless.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 24, 2005)

Well, it's purely out of choice. I await your solution...


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 24, 2005)

It's licking, you goober! Did you not get that from all the tongues whipping around in that post. 

Sucks we don't have a proper "licking" smiley.... ttthhhpp.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 24, 2005)

I know... it's not like it's over in an instant... unless you're THAT GOOD...


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 24, 2005)

Unto whit he stood forth and said uttered "Charge", the last words he would mortally tounge.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 24, 2005)

fatlane said:


> I know... it's not like it's over in an instant... unless you're THAT GOOD...




 

Or unless there is that little cake deposited on you. I guess we'll find out! 

:eat2:


----------



## fatlane (Nov 24, 2005)

Oh, there's plenty cake. I'm ready for the long... er... _lick..._


----------



## Obesus (Nov 27, 2005)

Snack-type cake....? Oh, food of the gods and goddesses! Oh, cake, perfidious and true, to thee I devote a sonnet...or maybe haiku...it is hard to decide! But cake...oooooooh! Now, I need me some cake-snackin' treats! Yummers! Hmmmm...maybe DEVIL's food cake...muahahahahah! :shocked: 
Now I am troubled with implications...perhaps angelfood.... I need to lay me down a bit and ponder ponderously on this matter! :eat1:  




fatlane said:


> Oh, there's plenty cake. I'm ready for the long... er... _lick..._


----------



## fatlane (Nov 27, 2005)

I have my cake. I need to find a way I can eat it, too.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 27, 2005)

...these cake matters are deep and perplexing! I suggest we look to our beloved frenzy coordinator, ANNMARIE for guidance in cakeage and such...were that she were in the midst of the Frenzy still or even in the Fray, our perplexed minds would soon be eased! LOL :eat1: 



fatlane said:


> I have my cake. I need to find a way I can eat it, too.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 27, 2005)

And we'd have no more cake.

Not that that's such a bad thing, all things considered.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 27, 2005)

with but verily the same idea! We shall just have to wait and watch...I will take the first watch, of course, being older and...well.....I need my naps, dagnabit!  



fatlane said:


> And we'd have no more cake.
> 
> Not that that's such a bad thing, all things considered.


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 27, 2005)

Read my AH piece. Duh.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 28, 2005)

I'll gladly accept zebra cakes and sprite, please? :eat1: 

*on the topic of cakes*


----------



## Obesus (Nov 28, 2005)

...that our own sweet Miss AnnMarie is eating cake with Warren Harding! Oh, the perfidy...there *must *be enemy secret infernal machines involved..I shall have the lads go on reconnaisance ASAP!  :shocked: 



Australian Lord said:


> Read my AH piece. Duh.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 28, 2005)

Excellent taste there, dude! Zebra cakes are totally max rad and Sprite is the beverage of the afficianados! Two thumbs up! :eat1: 
PS, now there is something to FRENZY about! LOL 




swamptoad said:


> I'll gladly accept zebra cakes and sprite, please? :eat1:
> 
> *on the topic of cakes*


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 28, 2005)

Nah, getting it down with Herb Asquith, Andy Boner-Law, Tony Eden or Micky Howard.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 28, 2005)

Sprite? Eh.

How about Thums Up from India? Or a Jarritos Mexican soda? Go for something sweetened with real, unsubsidized sugar!


----------



## Obesus (Nov 28, 2005)

Back in the pre-computer days, when the Church of the Subgenius ran by MAIL....Bob forbid, there used to be this book they did called "High Weirdness by Mail"...where the Rev Stang had collected all of his really really strange contacts...one of them was a young woman from Akron, Ohio, named "The Chemical Girl"...if you sent her a stamped, self-addressed envelope, you would receive back a packet of neatly spelled out chemcial food preservants and such....I always wondered if there was a back-alley black market for such chemicals and if junk-food junkies didn't occasionlly need their fix of 
glucono-&#948;(delta)-lactone or some such! I'm hurtin' man...just a bit a' kibble? Please....?:shocked: 






fatlane said:


> Sprite? Eh.
> 
> How about Thums Up from India? Or a Jarritos Mexican soda? Go for something sweetened with real, unsubsidized sugar!


----------



## fatlane (Nov 28, 2005)

We can now do high wierdness by Google.

In about a week, the Dimple thread will be searchable from there... there's a great frenzy, by the way.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 29, 2005)

fatlane said:


> We can now do high wierdness by Google.
> 
> In about a week, the Dimple thread will be searchable from there... there's a great frenzy, by the way.




Erh? :doh:


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 29, 2005)

A frenzied frenzy inside a mad house?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 29, 2005)

Noun: frenzy frenzee
State of violent mental agitation
- craze, delirium, fury, hysteria
Derived forms: frenzies

Type of: mania, manic disorder

Frenzy (1972) is a crime thriller film directed by Alfred Hitchcock, and is the second last feature film of his extensive career.

The film is based upon the novel Goodbye Picadilly, Farewell Leicester Square by Arthur La Berne and was adapted for the screen by Anthony Shaffer.

After a decade of films depicting political intrigue and espionage, Hitchcock returned to the murder genre with this film, which told the story of a serial killer who strangled several women in London. The narrative made use of the familiar Hitchcock theme of an innocent man overwhelmed by circumstantial evidence and wrongly assumed to be guilty.

Hitchcock set and filmed Frenzy in London after many years making films in the United States. The film opens with a sweeping shot along the River Thames to the Tower Bridge, and while the interior scenes were filmed at Pinewood Studios, much of the location filming was done in and around Covent Garden and was an homage to the London of Hitchcock's childhood. The son of a Covent Garden merchant, Hitchcock filmed several key scenes showing the area as the working produce market that it was. Aware that the area's days as a market were numbered, Hitchcock wanted to record the area as he remembered it. Certainly the area as seen in the film still exists, but the market no longer operates from there, and the buildings seen in the film are now occupied by restaurants and nightclubs, and the laneways where merchants and workers once carried their produce are now occupied by tourists and street performers.

http://punkzoo.com/page10158.htm <---- its frenzy merchandise *ack*


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 29, 2005)

Spit the Dummy, whilst you are at it. :nods:


----------



## fatlane (Nov 29, 2005)

Hitchcock?

Gooooood eeeeeeeevening...


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 1, 2005)

Soooo, speaking of cake. I had a cake mishap mere moments ago.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 1, 2005)

CPR! 

Chest compressions, first! Then mouth-to-mouth!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 1, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Then mouth-to-mouth!



You're just trying to steal my cake.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 1, 2005)

OK, then just chest compressions. You do your own cake-to-mouth revival.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 1, 2005)

fatlane said:


> OK, then just chest compressions. You do your own cake-to-mouth revival.




You're just trying to feel me up. 

Wanna know what I did to my cake?


----------



## fatlane (Dec 1, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> You're just trying to feel me up.
> 
> Wanna know what I did to my cake?



Actually, yes. I do want to know what you did to your cake. Keep talking while I perform the chest compressions. This is a MEDICAL procedure, by the way. VERY MEDICAL. Just relax.


----------



## Obesus (Dec 1, 2005)

Oooooooh, gotta' get me some snackin' cake! Nothing like a snack o' snackin' cake, I always say! I am anxious to hear about the fate of yon cake you have brought to the virtual table! :bow: 




AnnMarie said:


> You're just trying to feel me up.
> 
> Wanna know what I did to my cake?


----------



## fatlane (Dec 1, 2005)

Wonder if AnnMarie jumped out of the cake...


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 1, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Actually, yes. I do want to know what you did to your cake. Keep talking while I perform the chest compressions. This is a MEDICAL procedure, by the way. VERY MEDICAL. Just relax.


 

Well, I made a cake, used a new pan spray "Pure" (works great, btw) and all was good with the world. 

I took it out and decided that despite my normal practice of frosting it while in the pan, I'd take it out and make it an official cake... frosting on the sides and all. 

Sooooo, the spray worked SO well that the cake sort of lept out of the glass pan, flipped over, slit down the middle, and a side cracked off and fell down. In my haste to put the side back up, I dropped the entire Pyrex pan ON the cake, squashing a big rut into one side of it. 

All of this done while wearing oven mits... ta da!




I think this is a bad touch.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 1, 2005)

If you had the camera handy, the whole sequence would have been perfect for those who like a little S&M with their foodee-ism.

"Want me to drop the pan again? You want me to DROP it?" (BAM!)

So how did it taste?


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 1, 2005)

I haven't frosted it yet, it was still cooling. 

I figured I'd just fill the rut with frosting. A happy accident if you will.

And I would have loved to catch that on tape, if only to see my reactions as each step happened.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, take a pic of the finished (finished-off?) product so we can mock your misfortune in a frenzied fashion. That would be awesome.

Or would it mean you'd have to move the thread to the Foodee board?


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 1, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Well, take a pic of the finished (finished-off?) product so we can mock your misfortune in a frenzied fashion. That would be awesome.
> 
> Or would it mean you'd have to move the thread to the Foodee board?



Nah, food discussions go on everywhere... I don't think they're specifically foodee all the time. 

I'll snap a pic of my ugly cake.


----------



## Obesus (Dec 1, 2005)

Get it? Actually, if anyone mentions a tasty snack and that snack might be actually available to me, it is 99.99% certain that I will be there, where the snack is at! The Naval Observatory uses my snack times for setting the big cesium clocks! Precise snacking...there's the ticket!:bow: 



AnnMarie said:


> Nah, food discussions go on everywhere... I don't think they're specifically foodee all the time.
> 
> I'll snap a pic of my ugly cake.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 2, 2005)

heh. And now you get cake pics, you lucky dog, you.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 2, 2005)

Okay. 

It's harder than I thought to take a picture of a dent in a cake. Much like the elusive back dimple, it hides from they prying eye of the camera. 

This was the best I could get. 

View attachment rut.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 2, 2005)

And here it is frosted. 

And speaking of frosted, my ass is a bit. What the hell is up with the amount of frosting in a tub?? I'm not an over-froster, I know it. And usually when I frost ONLY the top, I have a little extra. In frosting this bad boy, I was workin' it for every last drop, and it's pretty damn skimpy in places. If I ever actually attempt the layer cake, I'll be sure to buy two!

*dent is now top/center of the cake - pretty easy to see* 

View attachment frost.jpg


----------



## Obesus (Dec 2, 2005)

That's actually a pretty serious dent there....I'm going to have to have my people take a look into this...there might be some aspects involved! I will run it past my contracts folks in the morning...although they usually prefer Krispy Kremes first thing on! :doh: Coffee might go real good with that cake there, dent and all! Just a thought!:shocked: Maybe I've had enough caffeine!



AnnMarie said:


> Okay.
> 
> It's harder than I thought to take a picture of a dent in a cake. Much like the elusive back dimple, it hides from they prying eye of the camera.
> 
> This was the best I could get.


----------



## 1300 Class (Dec 2, 2005)

Strange how the quotes appear at the bottom rather than the top. What an odd occurance.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 2, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> And here it is frosted.
> 
> And speaking of frosted, my ass is a bit. What the hell is up with the amount of frosting in a tub?? I'm not an over-froster, I know it. And usually when I frost ONLY the top, I have a little extra. In frosting this bad boy, I was workin' it for every last drop, and it's pretty damn skimpy in places. If I ever actually attempt the layer cake, I'll be sure to buy two!
> 
> *dent is now top/center of the cake - pretty easy to see*



Man, that's one fine cake dent. Gives the baked good so much character and a sense of depth. 

Maybe you should try a different brand of frosting tub, perhaps one with an extra ounce or two?


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Dec 2, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> And here it is frosted.
> 
> And speaking of frosted, my ass is a bit. What the hell is up with the amount of frosting in a tub?? I'm not an over-froster, I know it. And usually when I frost ONLY the top, I have a little extra. In frosting this bad boy, I was workin' it for every last drop, and it's pretty damn skimpy in places. If I ever actually attempt the layer cake, I'll be sure to buy two!
> 
> *dent is now top/center of the cake - pretty easy to see*


Ya gotta buy two tubs.....not only do you need more than one...but then there is some for tasting too!!!! With one tub there is no way you can taste test....:eat1:


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 2, 2005)

if the taste *outdoes the appearance* who cares.

and I'd like to see a GiGaNtIc ZeBrA CaKe......
.....in case anyone wants to bake one and then take a picture


That would be truly stellar..and mmmm.....mmmmmm tasty, I'd hope. :eat2:


----------



## fatlane (Dec 2, 2005)

We should do a special on frosting for the B&F show.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 2, 2005)

Australian Lord said:


> Strange how the quotes appear at the bottom rather than the top. What an odd occurance.




Depends on whether the person quoting wants to type above it or below it. 

See?



Australian Lord said:


> Strange how the quotes appear at the bottom rather than the top. What an odd occurance.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 2, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Man, that's one fine cake dent. Gives the baked good so much character and a sense of depth.
> 
> Maybe you should try a different brand of frosting tub, perhaps one with an extra ounce or two?




I ate a third of the cake while I was making dinner. That's what happens when you have a spoon sitting on the tray next to you. LOL And the dent tastes great, I should add one to every cake.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 2, 2005)

bigcutiekaroline said:


> Ya gotta buy two tubs.....not only do you need more than one...but then there is some for tasting too!!!! With one tub there is no way you can taste test....:eat1:



I can't believe I didn't know this before now... what a maroon! :doh:


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 2, 2005)

fatlane said:


> We should do a special on frosting for the B&F show.



Mmmm, frosting. :eat2:


----------



## fatlane (Dec 2, 2005)

Yes. Frosting.

Who should we frost first?


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Dec 2, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Yes. Frosting.
> 
> Who should we frost first?


A frosting special....Yes!!!!
I say Buffie AnnMarie and Karoling all dress in skimpy bathing suits and we have an ice off! We all ice each other at the same time and see who can get the other covered first!!!!!
Sound good???


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Dec 2, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> I can't believe I didn't know this before now... what a maroon! :doh:


That's ok...what are friends for....I have lots of tips on cake frosting...:eat2: ....I do a bit of catering and stuff on the side....Taste testing is part of the job!! Love that part!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 2, 2005)

bigcutiekaroline said:


> A frosting special....Yes!!!!
> I say Buffie AnnMarie and Karoling all dress in skimpy bathing suits and we have an ice off! We all ice each other at the same time and see who can get the other covered first!!!!!
> Sound good???



Capitol idea!

Herb Alpert, eat your unfrosted heart out!


----------



## 1300 Class (Dec 2, 2005)

"Cunningham got his ass whiped" - CSL. There you go, now you know.


----------

